# ammonia caps



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

Have any of you guys/gals used these before? I've been thinking about trying them, but doesn't inhaling ammonia kill brain cells?


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

I opened, like so many things that linger in my fridge too long, a long lost bottle of pineapple wedges... turned into pure ammonia.

Close to killed me. 

Is this different?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2006)

I have not.

Why would you want to though?  It isn't like you are at a meet where you need to have a higher state of arousal.  just seems stupid IMO.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I opened, like so many things that linger in my fridge too long, a long lost bottle of pineapple wedges... turned into pure ammonia.
> 
> Close to killed me.
> 
> Is this different?



Not really, except these doses are much smaller. They are these little capsules of ammonia that you bust open and sniff before lifting. I only see them used by powerlifters for 1RM attempts.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I have not.
> 
> Why would you want to though?  It isn't like you are at a meet where you need to have a higher state of arousal.  just seems stupid IMO.



I'm not thinking of using them anytime soon, but I'm deciding whether I'm open to the idea in the future, like at a meet like you mentioned.

What I really want to know if they are healthy or not.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 26, 2006)

funny story..

This guy at my old gym was carrying around an old cell tech bottle...I asked him why he was carryin his creatine around.  He made up some bs story and told me to take a whiff cuz it smelled awesome..

It was pure ammonia.

I almost died.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm not thinking of using them anytime soon, but I'm deciding whether I'm open to the idea in the future, like at a meet like you mentioned.
> 
> What I really want to know if they are healthy or not.



no, it is not 'healthy'.  But neither is going out and trying to hit a max squat, bench press, and deadlift in the same day.


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

As intended, I'm sure the simple tactic establishes "focus" by stonewalling random train of thought.

It would work for me, I think.


----------



## wilwn (Nov 27, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]"Sniffing *ammonia* might kill brain cells, but I still do it. I guess I'd rather be dumb than weak"
-eric cressey
[/SIZE]


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> funny story..
> 
> I almost died.


Hahaha, you almost died!


----------

